# Space themed blank needed



## Parson (Dec 31, 2013)

I have a customer request. They want an outer space theme pen.

Anyone have ideas for me?

This request is out of this world!


----------



## arioux (Dec 31, 2013)

Lots of stamps have space theme on them.  You might want to try this route.


----------



## denniszoomy (Dec 31, 2013)

A Black pen with white specks and a rocket decal


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 31, 2013)

I don't remember 'where' I seen it but I do remember a blank caller "star dust" or "star light" just a couple of days ago.  I thought it looked very nice.

You might want to check the vendors here for this.


----------



## carlmorrell (Dec 31, 2013)

I made a nice laser inlay kit. I think it was called moonscape.  Very tedius, and even with all my mistakes, it came out great.


----------



## healeydays (Dec 31, 2013)

Maybe you could find a set of old model rocket decals on Ebay.  I remember alot of model kits in the 60s...


----------



## carlmorrell (Dec 31, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Maybe you could find a set of old model rocket decals on Ebay.  I remember alot of model kits in the 60s...



Hahah - I wont admit to anything in my bonus room!


----------



## healeydays (Dec 31, 2013)

Got a VP at the company I have been consulting with that has his office decked out in models of old ships and models of 1960s rockets.  

Interesting mix...


----------



## Marines1407 (Jan 3, 2014)

I recently made a meteorite dust pen blank. It has meteorite dust on the brass tube. It is 7mm and I have not turned it yet so I do not know how it will look.


----------



## flyitfast (Jan 3, 2014)

Check with Kallenshaan Wood.  Ken Nelson makes a great inlay pen with the space shuttle.
gordon
Kallenshaan Woods Personalized Laser Engraving
I just checked I don't see it on his site, but he may still have some kits avail.  The one above is available and has moon and stars on it.


----------



## wayneryan65 (Jan 14, 2014)

*Here is an outer space blank*

I made this out of a 5 color pour in alumilite and pearls


----------



## Si90 (Jan 14, 2014)

I little more of a novelty I suppose but I notice you have a few segmented pens in your library. Could you not segment black and white up to resemble a Saturn 5 Rocket, turn it in such a way to resemble the shape and add decals for the graphics.


----------



## hornet406 (Jan 14, 2014)

Check out www.lazerlinez.com . They have instructions listed on their page for a space shuttle inlay kit.  I don't see the kit available but maybe they can point you to it. Its a start. 
Maybe you can try casting a black acrylic blank with lots of glitter and us a decal of a planet???  Good luck finding what you need.


----------



## ScottBigHead (Jan 14, 2014)

I have a small quantity of a woven glass fiber "blanket" used on a flown space shuttle mission, I might be able to make a small portion available if you wanted to wrap a tube and cast it...    send me a note if you are interested...   warning:
   this would be expensive


----------



## ossaguy (Jan 15, 2014)

Parson said:


> I have a customer request. They want an outer space theme pen.
> 
> Anyone have ideas for me?
> 
> This request is out of this world!


 


My Brother In-Law is really interested and knowledgeable about outer space,so I made him this pen using these nice 33 cent USA stamps ,that have images sent back from the Hubble Space Telescope. They show several Nebulas,really neat images!

These are easily available on E-bay.

My sister said that he loved it,so just a thought.




Steve


----------



## randyrls (Jan 15, 2014)

There are blanks called "Galaxy Series" sold by WoodturningZ and likely others.  These are a bear to make but the result is fantastic.  

The blanks tend to be VERY brittle, and the "sparkles" leave a pitted surface after turning, so you must apply a fair amount of CA to fill the pits.


----------



## Mike Powell (Jan 15, 2014)

Maybe a Stardust Blank from Exotic?

Exotic Blanks :: Pen Blanks :: Stardust Resins


----------



## pshib (Jan 15, 2014)

Moonscape - Sierra Series: Arizona Silhouette


----------



## pshib (Jan 15, 2014)

Exotic Blanks :: Kallenshaan Woods Laser Kits :: Moonscape Inlay Kit same one different site


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Jan 15, 2014)

I think Exotic Blanks has one named Orion Nebula. Pair that with the PSI Polaris kit and you have a real retro Buck Rogers look.


----------



## wswem (Jun 10, 2014)

I know...better NEVER than LATE...

Here is a space shuttle kit 
http://www.lazerlinez.com/proddetail.php?prod=Spaceshuttle


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Jun 12, 2014)

Like mentioned earlier there are several postage stamps available and you can also get an Ohio Quarter and dremel the astronaut out and cast tit with the stamp.


----------

